# How many can you run?



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

The stress level almost killed me, today I ran 5 consists on my layout. It was fun just waiting for the train wreak. I know many of you have the ability to run multiple units but I was curious as to what you normally run and what you can run stress free. How do you run the units? Block systems or command what works best? Normally for me it's 3 units. But today I wanted to live dangerously.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I have run as many as eight trains at one time. Of course my layout is quite large. With eight running it is pushing about nine amps of power. I use (cab 2), two remotes and two 180 power bricks.

Bob P


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*Being alone I........*

..........usually run 1 train at a time as I find switching one while another is on the one loop I have too distracting/worrisome (stressful!) . I have 4 throttles so if I ever get 3 other interested people I could run 4 trains.

O scale 2 rail DCC.

Peter

PS. You guys run pretty fast so that too would raise my stress level!!


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Below is my track plan. I have two main lines and run one train on each. There is an elevated trolley line that spans the width of the layout. I run a Lionel Village trolley on that. Then there is a large siding and small yard. I can either do some switching and use the siding as a yard lead or just stage a passenger train there.

All four areas are wired separate and I run n conventional. There is also a small spur siding with operating accessories that is wire as a block that can be shut off to park locomotives.

I do have a Legacy system, but rarely hook it up as I like transformer control. Once Lionel delivers the Smoke Fluid Loader and Legacy Crane/Boom set, I'll leave my command system hooked up.



This is my 2011 Christmas video. I'll have to do a new one soon, as a lot has changed. In the video I was just starting the trolley line which now has platforms and towers. Also I now have culvert accessories.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

IS that a set of 2343 F-3 A-B, SF,!!!
If is , it seems like that is a real popular set, 
I'd like for my set to find a new owner, but wow doesnt seem to find
any capacity due to mucho plenty available , then again Wood, that 
may not be a 2343 til you tell us!!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Usually, three - sometimes four. 

I have run as many as seven at once - and regreted it. If you remember from when you visited, I have three mainlines, but two are "dogbones" a center shared two-way section with a reversing loop at each end - a second train would eventually meet the first coming the other way on that common middle section 

So when I ran seven, I ran a single train on each of those and five trains LC+ trains on my large loop. Its 135 feet around, so five trains (eight or so cars + locos) had about 12-15 feet between each. I got them running at the same speed and no collisions occurred for a while - I could easily adjust speed up or down. But it requires a lot of concentration, and eventually. 

No trains were damaged in that incident, just some cars jumping the tracks. But it wasn't fun, frankly. Too much work. It took all my concentration and effort to keep track of which train I needed to up one notch on speed, etc.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I have four loops powered by a zw-l and I had 10 trains running most of them mth so I could use the all engine feature. I haven't figured out if legacy has the all engine feature. It was't a fun experience but one of those I have to see if I can to it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was left alone for a spell and I had five running on two loops on our modular club layout. Two on one loop and three on the other. Even with cruise control on all the trains, you are constantly on your toes, sooner or later one of them stops for some reason and you have to react. Luckily, all of them were TMCC/Legacy, so the red button on the remote would stop the presses if things got out of hand. I only had to resort to that once in about an hour. The big problem was that people would want to talk or just ask questions, and I really must have looked really disinterested, because I didn't pay much attention to the conversation.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

We can run eight trouble free. Power is no issue as we have four Z4000's powering the main lines.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*MOVL posted: I do have a Legacy system, but rarely hook it up as I like transformer control*

I have a couple of friends that run conventional. One has an extensive block system that works very well. And, he can stand off to the side and they just chug along. Stress free with about 5 trains running. It is pretty complicated what he did and I am uncertain if I could accomplish the wiring scheme, but I liked it.

*TGP posted: IS that a set of 2343 F-3 A-B, SF,!!!*

No Terry it is the 2005 Lionel Santa Fe3 #16 ABBA command control. (Only the AA units are running in the video.) I do have the early TMCC edition of the Santa Fe F3 A-B #2343 but rarely run it because of the lack of cruise control. You might also notice the Midnight Chief Santa Fe F3 #2333 AA running in the first part of the video.

*Lee posted: Too much work. It took all my concentration and effort to keep track of which train I needed to up one notch on speed, etc.*

Absolutely!!!! 

*Rboatertoo posted: It wasn't a fun experience but one of those I have to see if I can to it.* 

I think we have a common theme going on here. But sometimes you just gotta do it!!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

With 4 main loops, a trolley line and DCS speed control, 9 at one time is not a problem but usually, I run less than 5 at one time.

Boy, that black war bonnet look nice!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

GunrunnerJohn, Believe me when I tell no one was in my basement trying to distract me!!

Brian, Your layout is so well planned. 8 trains is a bunch but I'm sure it goes smoothly. Thanks for posting.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I can, and frequently have, run four consists simultaneously on my 10'X10' HO layout, but must admit it's a tad nerve-wracking (at least to me) and requires total concentration to make sure nothing goes South. 
My four loops are straight DC and independently controlled via separate MRC units. After a few minutes of watching four consists go round and round it gets a tad hypnotic and my eyes start to defocus. And that's BEFORE cocktails! 
Bob
P.S. I also have a 6-foot trolley line at one end of the layout that goes back and forth while all the other action is going on.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I got two loops and no command set up, so only two. I don't have enough room for more. Sometimes I do put a gang car on the track and watch it bounce off the cheaper trains. It's fun for the kids.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

When it's done I will do seven, Five loops, and two legs of back and forth.

There is the Marx elevated trestle, S scale trestle, 027 double loop, Lionel O gage loop, One O gage L that runs a Lionel DC engine, and when it's done a bumper car, # 50 on a straight. I forgot the HO loop. 

HMMM! maybe that's why I joined MTF, I couldn't decide on a specific scale forum.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

T-Man, Have you ever done a video? I'd like to see that layout. Sounds like fun. Give us a look see.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> We can run eight trouble free. Power is no issue as we have four Z4000's powering the main lines.


It's not how much power you have, it's how much concentration you have when you have multiple consists on one track!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This video links back to my You tube channel. There I run a few different engines on different tracks. At least I think it does? To give you an idea in stills there is the T-man table thread. I could do video when I get the gang car straight going. This gives you an idea what you can do with an 8' by 8' space.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Definitely fun video and I looked at photo files. You have engaged in so many projects and have left a remarkable amount of work. I like the way you organized your posts. It is a great way to review different subjects on the forum. A true model train hobbyist. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

I can run three trouble free as long as no one throws a switch. I can also do some switching while this is going on. this was a design criteria for the track plan.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

I run 3 trains simultaneously all the time on an 88 sq. ft. layout on 2 levels with no problems whatsoever. That's because there are 3 independent loops powered by a Z4000 and a CW80.

You know, a simple layout for a simple operator.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*Yellowstone Special posted: You know, a simple layout for a simple operator.*

I know, I know, I know... Sometimes I feel totally over my head. The $$$, the space, the technology, the time, the honey due list.... Throw me some of those simple pills, I could use a few.


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

On a test layout I had with 4 mainlines,I had 16 separate trains running,just to see if I could do it. All 16 were under Legacy control. After about an nerve racking,tense half-hour of keeping trains from plowing into the end of each other,I was was done for the afternoon and ready for a cold one from the fridge!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll bet you didn't stop at one!


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Wood: Even though not so simple, that is a nice layout you fave with beautiful trains.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Only 3 on 3 separate loops. I don't want any PILE UPs. I try not to live on the edge.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

just one.
my layout is very small but i like switching.
I love to see at low speed cars and engine passing over switches and taking side tracks.

AG.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

At my club's open houses we have two main lines that each run two trains. We also have two small loops and two subway loops that run a train each. In addition, we have a Circuitron controlled out and back track with station stops. That gives us ten trains run be two operators using block controlled conventional operation. When we finish the current project we will have an additional dogbone track for 11 total trains. With the lights dimmed and a room full of guests asking questions it gets pretty hairy running a 6 hour open house for 3 consecutive days at a time. We are planning to upgrade to DCS. With engine speed control, that will make it a little easier.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you Vern, Very nice of you to say. 

I was punning on your "simple layout simple operator" comment. I enjoy what I do very much. I have had the opportunity to visit several of our member's layouts. Their output is close to museum quality. That creates a big learning curve for me. I may never rise to that level but I try to learn via these members now friends and this forum how to create something unique and beautiful. That is precisely the reason for posts like this. One of my favorite terms is "Show me!!" 

No stress, no stress, no stress.. Ha ha ha.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

I can run five single consists. Sometimes I will run a sixth unit on my upper loop. Layout is 25 x 33 and still under construction.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)

*"it's how much concentration you have when you have multiple consists on one track!"*

Good point John.  When I planned this layout, I wanted it to be "trouble free" so you can power up the mains and let them all go without the worry of a collision. 

Over the years, this has worked out really well. The only issue is it can get noisy with eight ruinning at the same time, all with the sound systems going.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"it's how much concentration you have when you have multiple consists on one track!"*
> 
> Good point John.  When I planned this layout, I wanted it to be "trouble free" so you can power up the mains and let them all go without the worry of a collision.
> 
> Over the years, this has worked out really well. The only issue is it can get noisy with eight ruinning at the same time, all with the sound systems going.


This is why I have a difficult time understanding why anyone would feel the need to run more than 3 or 4 trains simultaneously on a home layout, regardless of its size. With that kind of noise, it would be difficult to hear the sound systems on any of the trains, or even carry on any kind of conversation with whomever is visiting.

On large club layouts with acres of layout space, yes. But on a home layout? :dunno:


----------



## HenryL (Nov 20, 2007)

My one and only main line is a dog bone with a reversing loop at one end and a junction that provides 2 choices for two other reverse loops, one much longer than the other. The best I can do is set up one train on cruise that takes the longer route continuously while I manage the other on the shorter route option. That actually is kind of fun. While this is going on there is a trolley loop running at one end of the basement and a back and forth mine switcher at the other end. That is sufficient action for me. If I am working on the layout trying to create scenery I just have a freight train running on what is about a 100 foot round trip from loop to loop.


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

Sometimes I run all seven loops at once including the race cars and American Flyer. The subway is easy I just let that run after I set it to make a loop and stops along the way. Other times I may run just two loops and enjoy those. All depends what I feel like at the time.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*Living on the edge*

*Yellowstone Posted: This is why I have a difficult time understanding why anyone would feel the need to run more than 3 or 4 trains simultaneously on a home layout, regardless of its size. With that kind of noise, it would be difficult to hear the sound systems on any of the trains, or even carry on any kind of conversation with whomever is visiting.*


Sometimes you just gotta live on the edge...


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

I can run 2 subway trains and 2 mainline trains. If I run all PS2/PS3 on the mains, I could probably run 4 shorter trains on the 2 mains.

No power issues, I have a ZWL.

Peter


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*Pebo posted: No power issues, I have a ZWL*.

Peter, I have a question about the ZWL. When you have a short does the circuit breaker break and you have to shut down power and repower like the MTH Z4000 or does the circuit breaker automatically reset after a few seconds like the old ZW did?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The reason we run multiple trains on the modular layout is the visitors love it. They want to see action, and some guy sitting on his butt running one little train around doesn't do it for them.


----------



## pennwest (Sep 21, 2015)

I have no loops so I personally can only run one train at a time. During operating sessions, we typically have 5 trains working somewhere on the main line plus 2 switchers working in the yard, so I guess the answer on how many trains we *can* run is 5.

Here are some operating session photos.






































Bob Bartizek
Lebanon, OH


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Technically I guess I could run two trains as I have a Lionel KW, but two problems: 1. I don't have a big enough layout, in fact I just set it up on the floor when I want to run it, but even worse, 2. I need to replace the roller for the second throttle. It's always been broken for some reason, I actually found half of the roller in it when I took it apart a few weeks ago. Luckily the throttle lever on the top works.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

We usually run 3 at a time and can walk away since there are 3 seperate mainline. A few times I have run 4 and 5 trains, with 2 trains on each upper mainline. Now that you can't walk away from. Its fun, and challenging, but I can only do it for a little while. Then my brain needs a break. Try crossing 1 of them over from 1 main to the other, or upper to lower level....brain overload!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Bob, That is a nicely detailed layout. Thank you for posting the pictures it is enjoyable to see what and where you are running your trains. Do you work out of a club or is that your friends and family running the rigs?


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Wood, I have the zwl and it does shut the power down and will bring it back up. Every once in a while I have to reset the breaker, but that is when I am running a few trains at a time with a large power drain. I have the old zw, but I used 5amp breakers with it and it drove me nuts resetting them.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

GRJ, I agree on the multi trains for visitors. That is why my club has the small loops, to have more action for the visitors.

Bob, Fantastic pictures. :smilie_daumenpos: I would like to see more. Please post more pictures on the MTF so we can all appreciate your excellent modeling.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*rboatertoo posted: zwl and it does shut the power down and will bring it back up.*

Thanks, I like the feature of shutting down for xxx seconds and coming back up automatically. 

*rboatertoo posted: I have the old zw, but I used 5amp breakers with it and it drove me nuts resetting them.* 

Without the 5amp breakers you run the risk of burning things up. I currently have 2 ZW and 1 Kw. I use a push button to shut down all power. When I have corrected the fault, just push the button and the power is back up. I like that!

With the my 2 MTH Z4000 you have to go back and reset the throttles to regain power. I don't like that.

I do not need all the power I have and I am looking to upgrade my transformers to the ZWL. I can probably sell my 2 ZW and 1 KW and 2 Z4000 and make money on the deal... 

It is just a matter of finding what works properly for me. None of my friends locally has the ZWL so I can't watch it in operation. 

Thanks.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I should of used 10 amp breakers, instead of 5. I thought if I should use 10 amp breakers, if I used 5 amp breakers it would be a lot safer! 

The Zw-l can be controlled by your remote, I haven't tried it yet


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*The Zw-l can be controlled by your remote, I haven't tried it yet *

Cool... I've got to find one of these on a layout. A couple of my friends out of state have them. I'll find it somewhere.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I got mine a couple months back when Nassau had free shipping and 10 % discount. I think I ended up paying $550.00. I think since then they raised the base price.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Wood....I just have to shut the particular area A, B, C or D off.....but not the power switch to the whole transformer. If I have a short on A, B, C & D run normally.

Peter


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

I used to have ZW's supporting 10 power blocks each with its own fast acting circuit breaker. These breakers had to be reset, an easy task. I preferred it that way as it gave me time to find and correct the problem. 

I have since moved to chopped sine wave power being delivered to the track by tmcc lockons. These have circuit breakers that reset themselves. I have to shut down the entire layout to fix the problem. A pain.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*Fab Posted: I used to have ZW's supporting 10 power blocks each with its own fast acting circuit breaker. These breakers had to be reset, an easy task. I preferred it that way as it gave me time to find and correct the problem.* 

I prefer something similar. Never had power blocks. I pulled my 2- MTHZ4000 for two reasons. The main one was having to reset the transformer whenever there was a short. The other is because I discovered my Legacy and TMCC engines "appear" to start smoother and run at slower speeds with a ZW. I can't prove that but who cares, that's what I see.

The problem with my 2 - ZW is that when you have a short it will repower the tracks quickly. and if my train is in two different blocks run by a different ZW then you can get a smoking unit real quickly. My solution was to purchase a very inexpensive emergency shut off. Home depot somewhere around $15.00. It plugs into the main power source and all you do is push the remote button, which easily fits into my pocket and baboom the power is off. Fix the problem and push the button, everything is on. (Advice from Lee and thank you Lee.) It would be nice to have a ZWL which from what I am reading has 4 blocks and shuts down only the block having the problem. I also believe it will turn back on without having to go to the transformer and turn the throttle off and turn it back on. I think, from what Rboatertoo just said, that is done with a Legacy remote. If that is the case I'm in padre and soon.

I kind of like your short name Fab. Hope you don't mind....


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

"I kind of like your short name Fab. Hope you don't mind.... "

not at all. used by many, most, in fact, that knew that moniker.


----------

